# ادخل وجاوب اسئلة للكريسماس وعيد الميلاد



## rania79 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

كل سنة وانتو طيبين ياغالين
طبعا الاعياد ع الابواب
مش عيد العمال تؤتؤتؤ
هههههههههههههه

الكريسماس وعيد الميلاد المجيد


سنة جديدة وحلوة عليكم مع رب الارباب






هساللكم شوية اسئلة ف اللظيظ تجاوبو ها

ياترى عندك شجرة للكريسماس ف بيتك؟؟؟؟ ومظبطتها زينة ولا مخاليها قرعة؟ ههههههههه
ياترى هتعمل  اية يوم راس السنة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اية خطتك لليوم العالمى دة؟؟؟؟؟
هتناول ف اليوم دة؟؟؟؟؟ ولا مش هتروح الكنيسة من اساسة يا فضحنا انت هههههههههه
ياترى هتعمل روحك بابا نويل وتلبس لبسة؟؟:w00t:

لو انت بابا نويل بجد(الطبيووب)  ياترى هتقدم هدية اية ولمين؟؟؟؟؟؟
طيب لو انت بابا نويل الشرير تحب تعمل مقلب ف مين؟ 
هههههههههههه
تحب يكون مين معاك واقف جنبك لما هتدق الساعة 12 ف اليوم دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولية ها:t9:

هتنمنى امينة اية ف اول دقيقة ف السنة الجديدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وبالمرة ناوى تتعشى برة ف اليوم دة ولا اشفور وهتقضيها فلافل
ههههههههههههه
ياترى اول حد هتبعت لة مسج تعيد بيها علية مين؟؟؟؟؟؟
تتوقع مين اول حد يقوللك كل سنة وانت طيوب؟؟؟؟؟
توقعاك حضرتك مين اللى هيغرم روحة ويكللمك فون ف اول دقيقة من العام الجديد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





++++++++++++++++++++++++


ندخل بقة ع اسئلة عيد الميلاد




++++++++++++++++++++



ها صيام ولا لاء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

تخنت من الاكل الصيامى ولا لاع؟؟؟؟؟:99:

هتموت ع الاكل الفطارى ولا مش ف باللك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:w00t:

قولى يا زعيم ياترى جبت هدوم للعيد ولا بتنفض للحوارت دى؟؟؟:99:

ناوى تفسح فين باليوم دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ومع مين؟؟؟؟؟؟
هتلطش عيدية من مين وكام ها؟ هههههههههههه

هتدى عيدية لمين وكام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اول حد هتعيد علية مين؟
متوقع اول حد يعيد عليك مين؟؟؟؟
اول مسج :Love_Letter_Open:فونك هيتجرا ويبعتها لمين؟؟؟؟؟:vava:

هتشحن فونك مخصوص لليوم دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولا برضة نظام سلفنى شكرا هههههههههههههههه

وبس خلاويص
يالا جاوب انت وهو وهى بقة
وكل سنة وانت وانتى طيوب




​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 ديسمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههه 
الموضوع دا فقري وكله فضايح علني
بعد ما كتبت الردود الجهاز هنج 
ينفع كدا يابت انتي


----------



## rania79 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههه ماليش فية يا امى
عيدى الاجابات من تانى بقة


----------



## النهيسى (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*


ياترى عندك شجرة للكريسماس ف بيتك؟؟؟؟ ومظبطتها زينة ولا مخاليها قرعة؟ ههههههههه
  ليست قرعاء ولا صلعاء

ياترى هتعمل  اية يوم راس السنة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اية خطتك لليوم العالمى دة؟؟؟؟؟
هتناول ف اليوم دة؟؟؟؟؟ ولا مش هتروح الكنيسة من اساسة يا فضحنا انت هههههههههه
ياترى هتعمل روحك بابا نويل وتلبس لبسة؟؟:w00t:
أنا بحتفل فيه  فى البيت
عندى ظروف
ولا أتناول ألا يوم الأثنين
لظروف
 لو انت بابا نويل بجد(الطبيووب)  ياترى هتقدم هدية اية ولمين؟؟؟؟؟؟
طيب لو انت بابا نويل الشرير تحب تعمل مقلب ف مين؟ 
هههههههههههه

أنا بتقبل الهدايا
ههههههههههه

 تحب يكون مين معاك واقف جنبك لما هتدق الساعة 12 ف اليوم دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولية ها:t9:
الأسره

هتنمنى امينة اية ف اول دقيقة ف السنة الجديدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شعب المسيح يكون بخير
وبالمرة ناوى تتعشى برة ف اليوم دة ولا اشفور وهتقضيها فلافل
ههههههههههههه

كل فى البيت
ياترى اول حد هتبعت لة مسج تعيد بيها علية مين؟؟؟؟؟؟
تتوقع مين اول حد يقوللك كل سنة وانت طيوب؟؟؟؟؟
كل أصحابى فى االحالتان

توقعاك حضرتك مين اللى هيغرم روحة ويكللمك فون ف اول دقيقة من العام الجديد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


من الصعب ... مش عارف


++++++++++++++++++++++++


ندخل بقة ع اسئلة عيد الميلاد




++++++++++++++++++++



ها صيام ولا لاء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طبعا
تخنت من الاكل الصيامى ولا لاع؟؟؟؟؟:99:
لالالالالا
هتموت ع الاكل الفطارى ولا مش ف باللك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:w00t:
بالطبع لا عادى جدااا
الأكل الفطارى متعب جدا
بعد الصيام
لازم ندخل على الأكل الفطارى
شويه شويه

 قولى يا زعيم ياترى جبت هدوم للعيد ولا بتنفض للحوارت دى؟؟؟:99:
عادى .. نعم ..لا
ناوى تفسح فين باليوم دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ومع مين؟؟؟؟؟؟
لالالا .  
هتلطش عيدية من مين وكام ها؟ هههههههههههه

هتدى عيدية لمين وكام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اول حد هتعيد علية مين؟
اللى تبعنا أصبحوا كبار على العيديات
متوقع اول حد يعيد عليك مين؟؟؟؟
لا أعلم
اول مسج :Love_Letter_Open:فونك هيتجرا ويبعتها لمين؟؟؟؟؟:vava:
لا أعلم
هتشحن فونك مخصوص لليوم دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولا برضة نظام سلفنى شكرا هههههههههههههههه
هو فيه سلف لحد كام ؟
ههههههههه

وبس خلاويص
يالا جاوب انت وهو وهى بقة
وكل سنة وانت وانتى طيوب




كل سنه وجميعكم بخير​* ​


----------



## rania79 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> 
> ياترى عندك شجرة للكريسماس ف بيتك؟؟؟؟ ومظبطتها زينة ولا مخاليها قرعة؟ ههههههههه
> ...



ميرسى لحضرتك جدا يا استاذنا الغالى
وباذن الرب تقضى الاعياد دى بخير وسلام مع اسرتك الكريمة
وكل سنة وانت طيووووب
نورتنى كتير


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

كل سنة وانتو طيبين ياغالين​
طبعا الاعياد ع الابواب
مش عيد العمال تؤتؤتؤ
هههههههههههههه
وانتى طيبة اكيد طبعا مش عيد العمال ده 6 اكتوبر ​ 
الكريسماس وعيد الميلاد المجيد​ 

سنة جديدة وحلوة عليكم مع رب الارباب​ 





هساللكم شوية اسئلة ف اللظيظ تجاوبو ها​

ياترى عندك شجرة للكريسماس ف بيتك؟؟؟؟ ومظبطتها زينة ولا مخاليها قرعة؟ ههههههههه

لسه فردها امبارح بس وهزينها انهاردة بليل فى المساء والسهرة

ياترى هتعمل اية يوم راس السنة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هاكل سمك وجمبرى

اية خطتك لليوم العالمى دة؟؟؟؟؟
اكل وانام بدرى قبل ما الواد يصحى ونسهر طول الليل عياط

هتناول ف اليوم دة؟؟؟؟؟ ولا مش هتروح الكنيسة من اساسة يا فضحنا انت هههههههههه
مش متأكد بصراحة

ياترى هتعمل روحك بابا نويل وتلبس لبسة؟؟:w00t:
لا مش بلبس بابا نويل بس هو بيجى عندنا فى البيت لاطفال العيله ... بجد ​ 
لو انت بابا نويل بجد(الطبيووب) ياترى هتقدم هدية اية ولمين؟؟؟؟؟؟
هقدم احلى هدية لابنى اللى عندى 22 يوم 

طيب لو انت بابا نويل الشرير تحب تعمل مقلب ف مين؟ 
هههههههههههه
فى اللى قالى اتجوز ده الجواز حلو ... حسب الله ونعمة الوكيل

تحب يكون مين معاك واقف جنبك لما هتدق الساعة 12 ف اليوم دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولية ها:t9:
تقريبا هيكون ابنى بحاول انيمة​ 
هتنمنى امينة اية ف اول دقيقة ف السنة الجديدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ربنا يبارك بلادى​ 
وبالمرة ناوى تتعشى برة ف اليوم دة ولا اشفور وهتقضيها فلافل
ههههههههههههه
انشاء الله برة طبعا

ياترى اول حد هتبعت لة مسج تعيد بيها علية مين؟؟؟؟؟؟
حماتى

تتوقع مين اول حد يقوللك كل سنة وانت طيوب؟؟؟؟؟
المدام

توقعاك حضرتك مين اللى هيغرم روحة ويكللمك فون ف اول دقيقة من العام الجديد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
محدش :t9:​ 




++++++++++++++++++++++++​ 

ندخل بقة ع اسئلة عيد الميلاد





++++++++++++++++++++​ 


ها صيام ولا لاء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
من اول يوم​ 
تخنت من الاكل الصيامى ولا لاع؟؟؟؟؟:99:
لالالالالالا اى حد يتخن انا لالالالا​ 
هتموت ع الاكل الفطارى ولا مش ف باللك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:w00t:
مش قوى مش بتفرق معايا خالص كلة اكل فى الاخر​ 
قولى يا زعيم ياترى جبت هدوم للعيد ولا بتنفض للحوارت دى؟؟؟:99:
هجيب اكيد بس بعد ما نجيب للواد والمدام​ 
ناوى تفسح فين باليوم دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ومع مين؟؟؟؟؟؟
فين مش عارف مع مين شباب الخدمة والمدمات

هتلطش عيدية من مين وكام ها؟ هههههههههههه
انا بدفع بس ​ 
هتدى عيدية لمين وكام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عندى 5 اطفال وتقريبا 20 جنية للواحد ... حسب الله

اول حد هتعيد علية مين؟
حماتى  :gy0000:

متوقع اول حد يعيد عليك مين؟؟؟؟
المدام 

اول مسج :Love_Letter_Open:فونك هيتجرا ويبعتها لمين؟؟؟؟؟:vava:
انا ببعت للسته كلها مرة وحده ونخلص ​ 
هتشحن فونك مخصوص لليوم دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولا برضة نظام سلفنى شكرا هههههههههههههههه
انا فاتورة يعنى كده كده خربانة :vava:​ 
وبس خلاويص
يالا جاوب انت وهو وهى بقة
وكل سنة وانت وانتى طيوب​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*كل سنة وانتو طيبين ياغالين

وانتي طيبه يا كبيره :08:

طبعا الاعياد ع الابواب
مش عيد العمال تؤتؤتؤ
هههههههههههههه

الكريسماس وعيد الميلاد المجيد

اده انتي فاجئتني بالموضوع ده :w00t:

سنة جديدة وحلوة عليكم مع رب الارباب

وانتي كمان يا رب 

هساللكم شوية اسئلة ف اللظيظ تجاوبو ها

اسالي يختي ورنا ايه :gy0000:

ياترى عندك شجرة للكريسماس ف بيتك؟؟؟؟ ومظبطتها زينة ولا مخاليها قرعة؟ ههههههههه

لا يوجد

ياترى هتعمل  اية يوم راس السنة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

طبعا زي كل سنه هجيب بيره وخمره واقضي اليوم مع اصدقاء السوء :99:
هههههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا دي فشره 
هروح الكنيسه 
وبعدها هتلاقيني هنا في المنتدي 
في الشات مشوفتيهوش انتي قبل كده :gy0000:

اية خطتك لليوم العالمى دة؟؟؟؟؟

نفس خطه السنه اللي فاتت 
مشيئه ربنا ld:

هتناول ف اليوم دة؟؟؟؟؟ ولا مش هتروح الكنيسة من اساسة يا فضحنا انت هههههههههه

اكيد طبعا لو لينا عمر

ياترى هتعمل روحك بابا نويل وتلبس لبسة؟؟:w00t:

 تو تو 

لو انت بابا نويل بجد(الطبيووب)  ياترى هتقدم هدية اية ولمين؟؟؟؟؟؟

هقدم هديه لحد هنا في المنتدي 
نفسي اشوفه او اسمع صوته 

طيب لو انت بابا نويل الشرير تحب تعمل مقلب ف مين؟ 

في حد بردوا هنا في المنتدي 
بس حد تاني 


هههههههههههه
تحب يكون مين معاك واقف جنبك لما هتدق الساعة 12 ف اليوم دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولية ها:t9:

نفس الحد الاولاني اللي نفسي اقابله وانا طيب
وليه دي بقي :08:
 ملكيش دعوه  :t26:


هتنمنى امينة اية ف اول دقيقة ف السنة الجديدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اني مشوفش اخر السنه :vava:


وبالمرة ناوى تتعشى برة ف اليوم دة ولا اشفور وهتقضيها فلافل
ههههههههههههه

لا طبعا دا البيت يومها بيبقي حلقه سمك 
بفكر السنادي اخلي ابويا يعملنا بحر في الصاله نصتاد منه

ياترى اول حد هتبعت لة مسج تعيد بيها علية مين؟؟؟؟؟؟

هيبقي اول حد في الموبيل لاني ببعت رساله واحده 
لكل من هوعلي الموبيل 
اعتقد انه هيكون  ابراهيم بغوص

تتوقع مين اول حد يقوللك كل سنة وانت طيوب؟؟؟؟؟


 العلم عند الله 
دا لو حد افتكر اصلا 

توقعاك حضرتك مين اللى هيغرم روحة ويكللمك فون ف اول دقيقة من العام الجديد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

دي بقي 
بردوا العلم عند الله 




++++++++++++++++++++++++


ندخل بقة ع اسئلة عيد الميلاد
اسئله تاني 
++++++++++++++++++++



ها صيام ولا لاء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

نشكر ربنا 

تخنت من الاكل الصيامى ولا لاع؟؟؟؟؟:99:

لع

هتموت ع الاكل الفطارى ولا مش ف باللك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:w00t:

مش بيفرق معايا نوع الاكل 

قولى يا زعيم ياترى جبت هدوم للعيد ولا بتنفض للحوارت دى؟؟؟:99:

بنفض طبعا 
انا لاقي اكل 
اللبس عليكي انتي السنادي 

ناوى تفسح فين باليوم دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

في اوضتي :t7:

ومع مين؟؟؟؟؟؟

مع شويه كتب وملازم 


هتلطش عيدية من مين وكام ها؟ هههههههههههه


انا مخدتش عيديه من وانا في اعدادي
 بس بتروق كل سنه 


هتدى عيدية لمين وكام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اخواتي البنات وعيالهم 
كل واحده من اخواتي 200 هي وعيالها 
يا خراب بيتك يا عياد 



اول حد هتعيد علية مين؟

الحج والحجه  ld:

متوقع اول حد يعيد عليك مين؟؟؟؟

بردوا الحج والحجه واخويا كمان 

اول مسج :Love_Letter_Open:فونك هيتجرا ويبعتها لمين؟؟؟؟؟:vava:

بردوا ابراهيم بغوص

هتشحن فونك مخصوص لليوم دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولا برضة نظام سلفنى شكرا هههههههههههههههه


هتنيل اطفحه كارت بميه او بخمسين 
حسب الحاله الماديه والعنويه والنفسيه 

الله يرحم الخط الفاتوره :vava:


وبس خلاويص
يالا جاوب انت وهو وهى بقة
وكل سنة وانت وانتى طيوب
​*
*جاوبت يختي خلاص 
وانتي بالصحه والسلامه
*​*​*


----------



## scream man (26 ديسمبر 2011)

ياترى عندك شجرة للكريسماس ف بيتك؟؟؟؟ ومظبطتها زينة ولا مخاليها قرعة؟ ههههههههه

- للأسف انا معنديش

ياترى هتعمل اية يوم راس السنة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

-هعض عالمنتدي اعيد علي الجميع 

اية خطتك لليوم العالمى دة؟؟؟؟؟

- 442 هههههههههههه

هتناول ف اليوم دة؟؟؟؟؟ ولا مش هتروح الكنيسة من اساسة يا فضحنا انت هههههههههه

- حسب الظروف

ياترى هتعمل روحك بابا نويل وتلبس لبسة؟؟

- عمري معملتها ولا هعملها

لو انت بابا نويل بجد(الطبيووب) ياترى هتقدم هدية اية ولمين؟؟؟؟؟؟
طيب لو انت بابا نويل الشرير تحب تعمل مقلب ف مين؟ 

- هقدم هداية لأسرتي ( كل واحد عل حسب سنه )
- جميع مدرسين مدرستي


تحب يكون مين معاك واقف جنبك لما هتدق الساعة 12 ف اليوم دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولية ها

-كل اسرتي (السبب معروف )

هتنمنى امينة اية ف اول دقيقة ف السنة الجديدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

- اني انجح في الدراسة و في حياتي

وبالمرة ناوى تتعشى برة ف اليوم دة ولا اشفور وهتقضيها فلافل
ههههههههههههه

- فلافل ههههههههههههه

ياترى اول حد هتبعت لة مسج تعيد بيها علية مين؟؟؟؟؟؟

- (مارية) الجيرل فريند

تتوقع مين اول حد يقوللك كل سنة وانت طيوب؟؟؟؟؟

- مارية برضوا

توقعاك حضرتك مين اللى هيغرم روحة ويكللمك فون ف اول دقيقة من العام الجديد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

- محدش (انا الي بكلمها (مارية))

ها صيام ولا لاء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

- 100%

تخنت من الاكل الصيامى ولا لاع؟؟؟؟؟

- ضعف وزني هههههههه

هتموت ع الاكل الفطارى ولا مش ف باللك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

- 50-50

قولى يا زعيم ياترى جبت هدوم للعيد ولا بتنفض للحوارت دى؟؟؟

- بابا الي يجبها

ناوى تفسح فين باليوم دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ومع مين؟؟؟؟؟؟

- محل كبدة و أوانص مع مارية

هتلطش عيدية من مين وكام ها؟ هههههههههههه

- من افراد عائلتي (200 - 300 )

هتدى عيدية لمين وكام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

- مش من مستواية اني ادي هههههههههههههههه

اول حد هتعيد علية مين؟
متوقع اول حد يعيد عليك مين؟؟؟؟
اول مسج فونك هيتجرا ويبعتها لمين؟؟؟؟؟

- قلنا الجو بتاعي (مارية)

هتشحن فونك مخصوص لليوم دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولا برضة نظام سلفنى شكرا هههههههههههههههه

- مبستعملش سلفني شكرا  ,,,,,,,,, كلمني شكرا ايوة


شكرا رنيا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> كل سنة وانتو طيبين ياغالين
> طبعا الاعياد ع الابواب
> مش عيد العمال تؤتؤتؤ
> هههههههههههههه
> ...


*وانتى طيوبة يا محقق كونان ههههههههههههه
كل سنة والكل بخير يارب* ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه ماليش فية يا امى
> عيدى الاجابات من تانى بقة



هههههههههههههه ياختي عسل ابيض ياناس
انا فيا نفس انا اعيد كل الكلام تاني
دا رجلي والقبر حتي شوفي ld:
اوحم اوحم الراجل بيكح 
:99:

اخلي شويه الصحه دول بقي لموضوع تاني
ههههههههه
بعد الفطار


----------



## أنجيلا (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*ميرسي لدعوة يا قمر بس هرد ع سؤال واحد بس 
عشان مش بحتفل بالعيد لاني في مجتمع مسلم و زي ما بتعرفي انا متنصرة*


> هتنمنى امينة اية ف اول دقيقة ف السنة الجديدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*ان اخلص دراستي ع خير واموري تتيسر شوي.............  *


----------



## كرستينا كركر (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*موضوع رووووووووووووعه يارنوووووووش
كل سنه وانتى طيبه ياقمر
ويكون احلى يوم عليكى​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> ياترى عندك شجرة للكريسماس ف بيتك؟؟؟؟ ومظبطتها زينة ولا مخاليها قرعة؟ ههههههههه
> 
> *معنديش ، ولا حتى بعلق بلالاين
> 
> ...




*موضوع ممل اوي يا رانيا ياحبيبتي **

**
كل سنة وانتي طيبة 
وكل المنتدى بخير*


----------



## tasoni queena (26 ديسمبر 2011)

كل سنة وانتو طيبين ياغالين
طبعا الاعياد ع الابواب
مش عيد العمال تؤتؤتؤ
هههههههههههههه

وانتى طيبة يا حبى واول كريسماس ليكى معانا ومش الاخر ابدا 

الكريسماس وعيد الميلاد المجيد


سنة جديدة وحلوة عليكم مع رب الارباب





هساللكم شوية اسئلة ف اللظيظ تجاوبو ها

ياترى عندك شجرة للكريسماس ف بيتك؟؟؟؟ ومظبطتها زينة ولا مخاليها قرعة؟ ههههههههه

لاء لسة مش متضبطة اووى 
ياترى هتعمل  اية يوم راس السنة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هقعد فى بيتنا على المنتدى 
اية خطتك لليوم العالمى دة؟؟؟؟؟

ما قلنا بيتنا هههههههههههه
هتناول ف اليوم دة؟؟؟؟؟ ولا مش هتروح الكنيسة من اساسة يا فضحنا انت هههههههههه

عرفتى منين ههههههههه لا انشاء الله اروح
ياترى هتعمل روحك بابا نويل وتلبس لبسة؟؟:w00t:

لاء انا عايزة بابا نويل مش انا بابا نويل 

لو انت بابا نويل بجد(الطبيووب)  ياترى هتقدم هدية اية ولمين؟؟؟؟؟؟

لعيلتى 
طيب لو انت بابا نويل الشرير تحب تعمل مقلب ف مين؟ 
هههههههههههه

صحابى عشان هما غلسين ههههههههههههه
تحب يكون مين معاك واقف جنبك لما هتدق الساعة 12 ف اليوم دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولية ها:t9:

عيلتى متنقصش وااااحد عيزاهم كاملين 

هتنمنى امينة اية ف اول دقيقة ف السنة الجديدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ييييياه امنية واحدة كتييير

وبالمرة ناوى تتعشى برة ف اليوم دة ولا اشفور وهتقضيها فلافل
ههههههههههههه

لاء طبعا هخرج وهاكل برة واتفسح
ياترى اول حد هتبعت لة مسج تعيد بيها علية مين؟؟؟؟؟؟

قرايبى 
تتوقع مين اول حد يقوللك كل سنة وانت طيوب؟؟؟؟؟

ماما وبابا 
توقعاك حضرتك مين اللى هيغرم روحة ويكللمك فون ف اول دقيقة من العام الجديد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مش عارفة 





++++++++++++++++++++++++


ندخل بقة ع اسئلة عيد الميلاد




++++++++++++++++++++



ها صيام ولا لاء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

طبعااااا

تخنت من الاكل الصيامى ولا لاع؟؟؟؟؟:99:

لع لع

هتموت ع الاكل الفطارى ولا مش ف باللك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:w00t:

كله عادى 

قولى يا زعيم ياترى جبت هدوم للعيد ولا بتنفض للحوارت دى؟؟؟:99:
لا انفض مين بس لسة مجبتش 

ناوى تفسح فين باليوم دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ومع مين؟؟؟؟؟؟

مش فاضية اتفسح 
هتلطش عيدية من مين وكام ها؟ هههههههههههه

بابا وماما وعمامى 

هتدى عيدية لمين وكام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ادى عيدة ليه يعنى مش هدى حد هههههههههههه
اول حد هتعيد علية مين؟

ماما
متوقع اول حد يعيد عليك مين؟؟؟؟

ماما وبابا قولنا 
اول مسج :Love_Letter_Open:فونك هيتجرا ويبعتها لمين؟؟؟؟؟:vava:

ممكن صحابى 

هتشحن فونك مخصوص لليوم دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولا برضة نظام سلفنى شكرا هههههههههههههههه

لاء على طول مشحون والحمد لله

وبس خلاويص
يالا جاوب انت وهو وهى بقة
وكل سنة وانت وانتى طيوب

خلاويص ليه ما لسة بدرى يا اوختى هههههههههه


----------



## Twin (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*طب أنا ممكن أشارك وأجاوب *
*بس ليه نسبق الأحداث :t26:*
*ما نسيبها لوقتها وأبقي أجي أديكم التقرير :gy0000:
*​

*أحتمال يبقي ليا عودة *​


----------



## amalon (26 ديسمبر 2011)

ياترى عندك شجرة للكريسماس ف بيتك؟؟؟؟ ومظبطتها زينة ولا مخاليها قرعة؟ مزينة و بأحلى زينة كمان! ^_^
ياترى هتعمل  اية يوم راس السنة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اية خطتك لليوم العالمى دة؟؟؟؟؟
أتسلى مع أقاربي و أعمل أكبر قدر ممكن من الفوضى xD
هتناول ف اليوم دة؟؟؟؟؟ ولا مش هتروح الكنيسة من اساسة يا فضحنا انت 
للأسف مش رح اقدر  ياريت..
ياترى هتعمل روحك بابا نويل وتلبس لبسة؟؟:w00t:
لأ ^_^

تحب يكون مين معاك واقف جنبك لما هتدق الساعة 12 ف اليوم دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
بتمنى لو كان حبيبي بيقدر يكون معي بهاللحظة 
هتنمنى امينة اية ف اول دقيقة ف السنة الجديدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هي سرررر 
وبالمرة ناوى تتعشى برة ف اليوم دة ولا اشفور وهتقضيها فلافل
لا لا لا, ما نحن رح يكون عندنا وليمة بالبيت 
ياترى اول حد هتبعت لة مسج تعيد بيها علية مين؟؟؟؟؟؟
ابن عمي 
تتوقع مين اول حد يقوللك كل سنة وانت طيوب؟؟؟؟؟
ما بعرف, بس بتوقع يكون ابن عمي 
توقعاك حضرتك مين اللى هيغرم روحة ويكللمك فون ف اول دقيقة من العام الجديد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولا حدا, ليش حدا سئلان عني بأول دقيقة من السنة الجديدة xD

++++++++++++++++++++++++


 ندخل بقة ع اسئلة عيد الميلاد




++++++++++++++++++++



ها صيام ولا لاء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لأ 

قولى يا زعيم ياترى جبت هدوم للعيد ولا بتنفض للحوارت دى؟؟؟:99:
لا ما جبت, بس لسا معي وقت ما؟ بلحق حالي 
ناوى تفسح فين باليوم دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ومع مين؟؟؟؟؟؟
لأ 
هتلطش عيدية من مين وكام ها؟ هههههههههههه
من تاتا و جدو كالعادة xD xD xD
هتدى عيدية لمين وكام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اي لكن, أصلا أنا فاضية اصرف عحدا؟! 
اول حد هتعيد علية مين؟
ماما 
متوقع اول حد يعيد عليك مين؟؟؟؟
ما بعرف 
  ^_^
مرسي للأسئلة الحلوة متلك رانيا


----------



## rania79 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

The Star قال:


> كل سنة وانتو طيبين ياغالين​
> طبعا الاعياد ع الابواب
> مش عيد العمال تؤتؤتؤ
> هههههههههههههه
> ...



ههههههههههههه طيب تمام قول لبابا نويل اللى بيعدى عليكم يزونى شوية:99:
ربنا يخاليك اسرتك وابنك
وعيد سعيد عليكم باذن الرب


----------



## rania79 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *كل سنة وانتو طيبين ياغالين
> 
> وانتي طيبه يا كبيره :08:
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه تحفة يا عياد
الا مين ياخويا ابراهيم بغوص دة ؟
متاكد كاتب الاسم صح:99:
ويالا اعترف بقة ع الحد اللى مش عايز تقولة
سرك ف برطمان ياكبيرld:
يالا عشان اجباللك لبس العيد
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## rania79 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

scream man قال:


> ياترى عندك شجرة للكريسماس ف بيتك؟؟؟؟ ومظبطتها زينة ولا مخاليها قرعة؟ ههههههههه
> 
> - للأسف انا معنديش
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههه ماشى ياعم ربنا يسهللو
نورتنى كتير بجد
وكل سنة وانت طيوب
ومارية طيوبة:99:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه تحفة يا عياد
> الا مين ياخويا ابراهيم بغوص دة ؟
> متاكد كاتب الاسم صح:99:
> ويالا اعترف بقة ع الحد اللى مش عايز تقولة
> ...



*هههههههههههههه
ابراهيم ده يا سيتي 
عميل عندي في الفيوم 
في منطقه اسمها بغوص 

اصل انا متعود اسجل اسم العميل وجنبه اسم الشركه او المكان 
او اي حاجه مميزه 

والموضوع د حطني في موقف نيله بعيد عنك
مره كنت في الجامعه قاعد مع واحد صاحبتي :08:
المهم الموبيل في ايدها بتتفرج علي صور فرح اختي 

هوب الموبيل رن 
واسم المتصل حنان انجاز 
بعيد عنك كان يوم اسود 

مين حنان دي 
ويعني ايه انجاز 
وبتنجز معاه في ايه ان شاء الله 

والحقيقه انا برئ من الموضوع ده
هي مدام حنان من مكتب الانجاز بس تقنعي مين 

بس يا سيتي  مين بقي ابراهيم ده ؟:t9:
*​


----------



## rania79 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *وانتى طيوبة يا محقق كونان ههههههههههههه
> كل سنة والكل بخير يارب* ​


ههههههههههههههه عسولة بجد ياهارتى
وضحكتنى موت من نيتك لتفجير كانز التيفاااااااح دة
ههههههههههه مخربشة اوى اوى :99:
نورتننى ياعسليتى وعيد سعيد عليكى باذن الرب


----------



## marcelino (26 ديسمبر 2011)

ده انا كسلت اقرأ كل الاسئله قريت او سطرين بالظبط 

هجاوب ازاى بقى ؟؟ ​


----------



## fullaty (26 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> كل سنة وانتو طيبين ياغالين
> 
> وانتى طيبه يا رانيا​
> 
> ...








وانتى طيبه يا قمر 

بس عندى اعتراض رفيع هو احنا هنقعد نقول وانتى فى الخلاعون يا ختى

يالا جاوبى زينا وبسرعه :act23:​


----------



## rania79 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههه ياختي عسل ابيض ياناس
> انا فيا نفس انا اعيد كل الكلام تاني
> دا رجلي والقبر حتي شوفي ld:
> اوحم اوحم الراجل بيكح
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه هارتى 
لخصى
انجزى:99:
ظبطتى الاداء واتكلى ع الله ودوسى من تانى
هههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

fullaty قال:


> وانتى طيبه يا قمر
> 
> بس عندى اعتراض رفيع هو احنا هنقعد نقول وانتى فى الخلاعون يا ختى
> 
> يالا جاوبى زينا وبسرعه :act23:​


ههههههههههههههه نعم يا فيبى؟:t9:
انت بتقولى حاجة
معلش نظرى ضعف ف اخر سطر ليكى هنا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ومالو ياحوبى نجاوب هو انا صغيورة ولا ايش؟:99:
نورتنى وكل سنة وانتى بخير ياهارتى


----------



## rania79 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> ده انا كسلت اقرأ كل الاسئله قريت او سطرين بالظبط
> 
> هجاوب ازاى بقى ؟؟ ​


ممممممممم عفكرة يا مارو:t26:


دخول التويبك مش زى خروجة ياخويا:99:
وشكلى هكهرب باب التويبك دة للى مش يجاوب فية
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 ديسمبر 2011)

بالنسبة للشجرة متوفرة والحمدلله على طول السنة

وكبيرة جداً وحاجة تفرَّح 

فى الشارع إللى قصادنا دوغرى 

والمهم القلب المخضر ، ... مثل شجرة مغروسة على مجارى المياه

ربنا يعطينا ديه


وألف شكر وأنتم جميعاً بكل الخير والفرح بربنا يسوع المسيح


----------



## rania79 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *ميرسي لدعوة يا قمر بس هرد ع سؤال واحد بس
> عشان مش بحتفل بالعيد لاني في مجتمع مسلم و زي ما بتعرفي انا متنصرة*
> 
> *ان اخلص دراستي ع خير واموري تتيسر شوي.............  *



ان شالله يحبييتى كلو هيكون تمام
وسنة سعيدة عليكى يارب وانتى ف حضن فادينا


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> كل سنة وانتو طيبين ياغالين
> طبعا الاعياد ع الابواب
> مش عيد العمال تؤتؤتؤ
> هههههههههههههه
> ...



موضوع جميييل 
ميرسى على الموضوع
وكل سنه وانتى طيبه


----------



## rania79 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> بالنسبة للشجرة متوفرة والحمدلله على طول السنة
> 
> وكبيرة جداً وحاجة تفرَّح
> 
> ...



بتكنسل الاسئلة ياعم مكرم ماشى
هههههههه
كل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## rania79 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> *موضوع رووووووووووووعه يارنوووووووش
> كل سنه وانتى طيبه ياقمر
> ويكون احلى يوم عليكى​*


وانتى طيوبة ياحبييتى ياعسل
ومش هتجاوبى ياهارتى ولا اية:t9:


----------



## rania79 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *موضوع ممل اوي يا رانيا ياحبيبتي **
> 
> **
> كل سنة وانتي طيبة
> وكل المنتدى بخير*


ههههههههههه ميرسى ميرسى ليك ياكيرو عارفة انك بتموت ف تويبكاتى:99:
نورتنى كتير ياغالى
وكل سنة وانت طيوووووب


----------



## rania79 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> كل سنة وانتو طيبين ياغالين
> طبعا الاعياد ع الابواب
> مش عيد العمال تؤتؤتؤ
> هههههههههههههه
> ...




ههههههههههههه انزل اسئلة تانية يعنى ياقمرة؟
اول مرة يابت تجبرى بخاطرى ف تويبك وتردى ع الاسئلة
يالا بقة مهو عيد
هههههههههههههه
كل سنة وانتى طيوبة يهارتى وعيد سعيد عليكى


----------



## tasoni queena (26 ديسمبر 2011)

> ههههههههههههه انزل اسئلة تانية يعنى ياقمرة؟
> اول مرة يابت تجبرى بخاطرى ف تويبك وتردى ع الاسئلة
> يالا بقة مهو عيد
> هههههههههههههه
> كل سنة وانتى طيوبة يهارتى وعيد سعيد عليكى



ما قولتلك اعملى اختيارات ولا صح وغلط 

هتبقى انتى والامتحانات عليا ههههههههههههه

اه عيد بقى يا قمر

كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا حبى


----------



## rania79 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> موضوع جميييل
> ميرسى على الموضوع
> وكل سنه وانتى طيبه


الاول ربنا يرحم جدتك
ثانيا انتى ضحكنتى اوى 
ههههههههههه
ميرسى ليكى حبييتى وسنة سعيدة عليكى وان شالله تجيبى مجموع جااامد


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> الاول ربنا يرحم جدتك
> ثانيا انتى ضحكنتى اوى
> ههههههههههه
> ميرسى ليكى حبييتى وسنة سعيدة عليكى وان شالله تجيبى مجموع جااامد



ميرسى ليكى جدا
ويارب تكون سنه سعيده عليكى وكلها بركه
وياااااارب اجيب مجموع جااامد
صليلى


----------



## rania79 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *طب أنا ممكن أشارك وأجاوب *
> *بس ليه نسبق الأحداث :t26:*
> *ما نسيبها لوقتها وأبقي أجي أديكم التقرير :gy0000:
> *​
> ...



لا ناو بقة يا توين
هههههههههههه
هو بعد العيد التويبك هيكون لة لزمة:vava:
يالا ف انتظارك


----------



## rania79 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ما قولتلك اعملى اختيارات ولا صح وغلط
> 
> هتبقى انتى والامتحانات عليا ههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههه دة انا هدبح كتكوت تايهة من اهلة ع باب التويبك هنا عشان كوينا تكرمت ورديت بالتويبك
:99:
وانتى طيوبة ياحوبيكا


----------



## rania79 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

amalon قال:


> ياترى عندك شجرة للكريسماس ف بيتك؟؟؟؟ ومظبطتها زينة ولا مخاليها قرعة؟ مزينة و بأحلى زينة كمان! ^_^
> ياترى هتعمل  اية يوم راس السنة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اية خطتك لليوم العالمى دة؟؟؟؟؟
> أتسلى مع أقاربي و أعمل أكبر قدر ممكن من الفوضى xD
> ...



ميرسى ليكى يحبييتى 
وسنة سعيدة عليكى يارب
نورتنى جدا


----------



## rania79 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> ميرسى ليكى جدا
> ويارب تكون سنه سعيده عليكى وكلها بركه
> وياااااارب اجيب مجموع جااامد
> صليلى


حاضر حبييتى 
وعايزين مجموع كبير
رقبتنا دى عايزنها رزافة يابت من مجموعك ها
ههههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> حاضر حبييتى
> وعايزين مجموع كبير
> رقبتنا دى عايزنها رزافة يابت من مجموعك ها
> ههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههه
من عونيا :smil12:


----------



## rania79 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> ابراهيم ده يا سيتي
> عميل عندي في الفيوم
> في منطقه اسمها بغوص
> ...



عميل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t9:
وحنان؟:t9:
وانجاز؟:t9:
وكمان ابراهيم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t9:
لالالالالالالالا كدة انت ع قمة الانحراف
هههههههههههههههههه
بس سيبك انت جامدة بجد حتة المويبل وصاحبتك دى
هههههههههههههههههه
المهم اية اخبار صاحبتك اكيد فلسعت بعد حنان:99:


----------



## عبير الورد (27 ديسمبر 2011)

ياترى عندك شجرة للكريسماس ف بيتك؟؟؟؟ ومظبطتها زينة ولا مخاليها قرعة؟ ههههههههه
ماعندي لاني متنصرة :08:

ياترى هتعمل اية يوم راس السنة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عادي مش هعمل حاجه :t9:

اية خطتك لليوم العالمى دة؟؟؟؟؟
اتفرج على القنوات عشان اشوف الاحتفالات وكده يعني :t23:

هتناول ف اليوم دة؟؟؟؟؟ ولا مش هتروح الكنيسة من اساسة يا فضحنا انت هههههههههه
لا طبعا :closedeye لاني مابروح كنيسة من اصله هههههه عابرة اعمل ايه امري لله

ياترى هتعمل روحك بابا نويل وتلبس لبسة؟؟
لا ld:

لو انت بابا نويل بجد(الطبيووب) ياترى هتقدم هدية اية ولمين؟؟؟؟؟؟
لامي وبنت اختي..
الهديه اختارها في السوق ولما ارجع اقولك ههههههههه

طيب لو انت بابا نويل الشرير تحب تعمل مقلب ف مين؟ 
هههههههههههه

ولا حد بصراحه 

تحب يكون مين معاك واقف جنبك لما هتدق الساعة 12 ف اليوم دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولية ها
اختي وبناتها لأني بحبهم جدا

هتنمنى امينة اية ف اول دقيقة ف السنة الجديدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اتمنى اكون قريبه من ربنا اكثر واتمنى اكون حره من سيطرت اهلي (الاسلامية)

وبالمرة ناوى تتعشى برة ف اليوم دة ولا اشفور وهتقضيها فلافل
ههههههههههههه
هيكون يوم عادي جدا 

ياترى اول حد هتبعت لة مسج تعيد بيها علية مين؟؟؟؟؟؟
رسايل موبايل ولا على حد اما رسائل الايميل هبعت للاستاذ زهير , الاخت حبو اعدائكم :mus25:

تتوقع مين اول حد يقوللك كل سنة وانت طيوب؟؟؟؟؟
توقعاك حضرتك مين اللى هيغرم روحة ويكللمك فون ف اول دقيقة من العام الجديد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولا حد


++++++++++++++++++++++++


ندخل بقة ع اسئلة عيد الميلاد

++++++++++++++++++++



ها صيام ولا لاء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لا..لأني مش فاهمه الصيام في المسيحه الى الان! واللي فهمته مش مقتنعه بيه :t19:

تخنت من الاكل الصيامى ولا لاع؟؟؟؟؟

هتموت ع الاكل الفطارى ولا مش ف باللك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مش فاهمه لكن بحب الاكل الدسم :w00t:

قولى يا زعيم ياترى جبت هدوم للعيد ولا بتنفض للحوارت دى؟؟؟
من عيد الفطر مانزلت للسوق(كل اجوبتي اسلاميه) ههههههههههه

ناوى تفسح فين باليوم دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ومع مين؟؟؟؟؟؟
في الغرفه مع الكمبيوتر 

هتلطش عيدية من مين وكام ها؟ هههههههههههه
لا انا اعطي عيديات مااخذ 

هتدى عيدية لمين وكام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اول حد هتعيد علية مين؟
متوقع اول حد يعيد عليك مين؟؟؟؟
اول مسج فونك هيتجرا ويبعتها لمين؟؟؟؟؟
مش عارفه اجاوب لان ماعندي عيد اصلا

هتشحن فونك مخصوص لليوم دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولا برضة نظام سلفنى شكرا هههههههههههههههه
اه يا مراري من كلمني شكرا هلكوني بيها اخواني

كل سنه وانتي طيبه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> كل سنة وانتو طيبين ياغالين
> طبعا الاعياد ع الابواب
> مش عيد العمال تؤتؤتؤ
> هههههههههههههه
> ...


ادينى جاوبت اهو 
وانتى طيوبه ياعسل​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 ديسمبر 2011)

كل سنة وانتو طيبين ياغالين
طبعا الاعياد ع الابواب
مش عيد العمال تؤتؤتؤ
هههههههههههههه

الكريسماس وعيد الميلاد المجيد


سنة جديدة وحلوة عليكم مع رب الارباب





هساللكم شوية اسئلة ف اللظيظ تجاوبو ها

ياترى عندك شجرة للكريسماس ف بيتك؟؟؟؟ ومظبطتها زينة ولا مخاليها قرعة؟ ههههههههه

غالباً موجوده :a4:
ياترى هتعمل  اية يوم راس السنة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هسهر فى البيت انا واخواتى 
اية خطتك لليوم العالمى دة؟؟؟؟؟

442 
هتناول ف اليوم دة؟؟؟؟؟ ولا مش هتروح الكنيسة من اساسة يا فضحنا انت هههههههههه

هتناول فى البيت30:
ياترى هتعمل روحك بابا نويل وتلبس لبسة؟؟:w00t:
 لا هعمل نفسى عبيط والبس هدومى عادى 
لو انت بابا نويل بجد(الطبيووب)  ياترى هتقدم هدية اية ولمين؟؟؟؟؟؟
لشخص واحد ، والهديه مش لازم تعرفيها :t30:
طيب لو انت بابا نويل الشرير تحب تعمل مقلب ف مين؟ 
هههههههههههه
الشرير مش بتاع مقالب بتاع خناقات 
هتخانق مع واحد من المفترض انه زميل او صاحب
ولو وقع تحت ايدى هخليه يندم على اليوم اللى عرفنى فيه
تحب يكون مين معاك واقف جنبك لما هتدق الساعة 12 ف اليوم دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولية ها:t9:

شخص معين ، هوريله الساعه اللى بتنور :heat:
هتنمنى امينة اية ف اول دقيقة ف السنة الجديدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 انى السنه دى تبقى مختلفه عن كل سنين عمرى

وبالمرة ناوى تتعشى برة ف اليوم دة ولا اشفور وهتقضيها فلافل
ههههههههههههه
ههههههههه لا هقضيها فى البيت عشان اخواتى معزومين عندنا

ياترى اول حد هتبعت لة مسج تعيد بيها علية مين؟؟؟؟؟؟
بفكر مبعتش لحد محدش يستاهل اصلا ً :new6:

تتوقع مين اول حد يقوللك كل سنة وانت طيوب؟؟؟؟؟
نفس الشخص المعين 
توقعاك حضرتك مين اللى هيغرم روحة ويكللمك فون ف اول دقيقة من العام الجديد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 انظر بالاعلى 




++++++++++++++++++++++++


ندخل بقة ع اسئلة عيد الميلاد




++++++++++++++++++++



ها صيام ولا لاء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 اه صايم نشكر ربنا 
تخنت من الاكل الصيامى ولا لاع؟؟؟؟؟:99:
 لاااااا
هتموت ع الاكل الفطارى ولا مش ف باللك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:w00t:
 لا عادى 
قولى يا زعيم ياترى جبت هدوم للعيد ولا بتنفض للحوارت دى؟؟؟:99:

لا جبت بس مش كل الهدوم لسه ناقص حاجات 
ناوى تفسح فين باليوم دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لا ناوى انام 
ومع مين؟؟؟؟؟؟
هتلطش عيدية من مين وكام ها؟ هههههههههههه

بقالى اكتر من 8 سنين بدفع مش باخد :smil8:
هتدى عيدية لمين وكام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لامى ولاختى وبنت اختى ومرات اخويا وابنها ومرات اخوايا التانى
هما وظروفهم بقى كل واحده 50 جند:warning:
اول حد هتعيد علية مين؟
شخص معين 
متوقع اول حد يعيد عليك مين؟؟؟؟
نفس الشخص المعين 
اول مسج :Love_Letter_Open:فونك هيتجرا ويبعتها لمين؟؟؟؟؟:vava:
 نفس ذات الشخص المعين 
هتشحن فونك مخصوص لليوم دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولا برضة نظام سلفنى شكرا هههههههههههههههه
كده كده كروت الشحن موجوده جمبى
وعمرى ما استلفت من الشركه 
وبس خلاويص
يالا جاوب انت وهو وهى بقة
وكل سنة وانت وانتى طيوب




​منك للى كلت دراع جوزها


----------



## rania79 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> كل سنة وانتو طيبين ياغالين
> طبعا الاعياد ع الابواب
> مش عيد العمال تؤتؤتؤ
> هههههههههههههه
> ...



بتدعى عليا يا حسين واحنا ع ساعة الصبحية كدهون
ههههههههههههه
ماشى ياعم مينو
بس تعال هنا مين الحد اللى ف باللك دة بقة ومش هتقولنا علية ياولة؟:99:
هههههههههههههههه
كل سنة وانت طيوب يا صاحبى


----------



## rania79 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> ادينى جاوبت اهو
> وانتى طيوبه ياعسل​


هههههههههههههه نورتنى يا احلا كوكى
وكل سنة وانتى طيوبة يا قلبى
وحلوة كوكى نويل دى يابت
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## rania79 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

عبير الورد قال:


> ياترى عندك شجرة للكريسماس ف بيتك؟؟؟؟ ومظبطتها زينة ولا مخاليها قرعة؟ ههههههههه
> ماعندي لاني متنصرة :08:
> 
> ياترى هتعمل اية يوم راس السنة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



نورتنى جدا ياعبير
وباذن الرب تعلنى ايمانك علنى 
وكل سنة وانتى طيوبة يحبييتى وعيدى معنا هنا بقة ف اليوم دة


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*هييييييه اخيرااااااااا جاوبت ع كل الاسئله :heat:​*


----------



## rania79 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هييييييه اخيرااااااااا جاوبت ع كل الاسئله :heat:​*


ايون اية كل الرغى دة يا دونا انتى مصدقتى يابنتى
صدعتنى
هههههههههههههههه

بصى ياهارتى هى كلمة وملهاش تانى:11azy:

الاجابة هنا  والا هنفطر بالعيد  بمانجو ع جنبو:99:
قولتى اية؟
ههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> ايون اية كل الرغى دة يا دونا انتى مصدقتى يابنتى
> صدعتنى
> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*ايه ده يا مس هو الامتحان ده مش شفوى :closedeye 
امممممم لالالا الا مانجووو خلاص هجاوب تحريرى أهوو :smil8:*


----------



## اليعازر (27 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> كل سنة وانتو طيبين ياغالين
> طبعا الاعياد ع الابواب
> مش عيد العمال تؤتؤتؤ
> هههههههههههههه
> ...



وانت طيبه يا رانيا.


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> كل سنة وانتو طيبين ياغالين
> طبعا الاعياد ع الابواب
> مش عيد العمال تؤتؤتؤ
> هههههههههههههه
> ...



*وجايه ع نفسك كده ليييييييييييه ما كنتى كملتى :smil8:
 كل سنه وانتى طيبه يا قمررر وكل اسرتك بخير يا رب *


----------



## MAJI (27 ديسمبر 2011)

مافي اسئلة ترك؟
يامحقق كونان (اقتباس من بنت العذرا)
اه يمكن اترك باختيارك 


rania79 قال:


> كل سنة وانتو طيبين ياغالين
> وانت طيبة​
> طبعا الاعياد ع الابواب
> مش عيد العمال تؤتؤتؤ
> ...


 وميلاد مجيد وكل سنة وانتي طيبة يارانيا 
مواضيعك تقرب الاعضاء من بعضها 
يعني انت تجمعينا على خير
عقبال ما تجمعينا على عزومة


----------



## تـ+ـونى (27 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> كل سنة وانتو طيبين ياغالين
> طبعا الاعياد ع الابواب
> وانتى طيوبه
> هههههههههه دى بتاعتك
> ...





شكرا رانيا للموضوع الجميل​


----------



## grges monir (27 ديسمبر 2011)

انتى مش واركى غسيل ومسح وتنضيف الشقة ولااية
عقبال متخلصى دول اكون جاوبت انا هههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> وانت طيبه يا رانيا.


وانت طيوب ياغالى
وربنا يلمس قلوب اسرتك 
نورتنى كتير 
وبرضة فلافل ها:99:
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

grges monir قال:


> انتى مش واركى غسيل ومسح وتنضيف الشقة ولااية
> عقبال متخلصى دول اكون جاوبت انا هههههههههه


ههههههههههههههه انا امسح وانضف؟
عندى الفلبينة ياابو جريس:99:
ههههههههههههه
جاوب بقة ولخص:smil8:


----------



## rania79 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وجايه ع نفسك كده ليييييييييييه ما كنتى كملتى :smil8:
> كل سنه وانتى طيبه يا قمررر وكل اسرتك بخير يا رب *


ههههههههههههه ايون كدة عالم تخاف ع مانجو ع جنبو بصحيح:99:
خلاص طالما جاوبتى تم الاعفاء ع المسؤف ع شبابة
هههههههههههههه
نورتنى ياعسل وعيد سعيد عليكى باذن الرب
واعتبرنى واقفت ع العزومة يابت
هههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> مافي اسئلة ترك؟
> يامحقق كونان (اقتباس من بنت العذرا)
> اه يمكن اترك باختيارك
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههه عزومة مين ياعمنا ولا اعرفكم:99:
متوجب انت معنا باى طبق عراقى اصيل؟
هههههههههههه
سنة حلوة عليك ياماجى وع كل اسرتك يارب
وربنا ينيح روح شقيقتك
نورتنى كتير ياغالى +ميرسى ليك


----------



## rania79 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

تـ+ـونى قال:


> شكرا رانيا للموضوع الجميل​


هههههههههههههه  وانت طيوب ها
ميرسى ليك ياتونى
وربنا يفرحك بابنك واسرتك كلها
وحلوة اوى حزن الصعايدة دى ياعم فكك
ههههههههههههه
نورتنى كتير بجد وسنة سعيدة عليك باذن الرب


----------



## الملكة العراقية (27 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> كل سنة وانتو طيبين ياغالين​
> 
> طبعا الاعياد ع الابواب
> مش عيد العمال تؤتؤتؤ
> ...




تعبتيني يا رانيا ايدك بقى على عيدية هههههههههه
مرسي للاسئلة الجميلة زيك يا عسل
وكل سنة وانتي طيبة ​​


----------



## rania79 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> تعبتيني يا رانيا ايدك بقى على عيدية هههههههههه
> مرسي للاسئلة الجميلة زيك يا عسل
> وكل سنة وانتي طيبة [/CENTER]


ههههههههههههه عيدية؟
فلوس يعنى 
معايا شوية دراهم هبتعهم ليكى ياملوكتى
يالا العيد فرخة برضة:99:
ههههههههههههههه
نورتنى يهارتى وعيد سعيد عليكى وع بلدك واسرتك كلها يارب


----------



## rania79 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> كل سنة وانتو طيبين ياغالين
> طبعا الاعياد ع الابواب
> مش عيد العمال تؤتؤتؤ
> هههههههههههههه
> ...




وكل سنة وانتو بالف خير وسعادة وحب وهناء
وسنة سعيدة علينا كلنا باذن الرب​


----------



## RASHY19_7 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

كل سنة وانتو طيبين ياغالين
طبعا الاعياد ع الابواب
مش عيد العمال تؤتؤتؤ
هههههههههههههه

الكريسماس وعيد الميلاد المجيد


سنة جديدة وحلوة عليكم مع رب الارباب

_وانتى طيبه ياجميل ويارب سنه جميله سعيدة عليكم_





هساللكم شوية اسئلة ف اللظيظ تجاوبو ها

ياترى عندك شجرة للكريسماس ف بيتك؟؟؟؟ ومظبطتها زينة ولا مخاليها قرعة؟ ههههههههه

_كان نفسى  طبعا يكون عندى وازينها واعيش فرحتها لكن للاسف دى عندنا من المحرمات ده حتى وش بابا نويل كان نفسى فيه برضه مانفعش_
ياترى هتعمل  اية يوم راس السنة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

_ولا حاجة للاسف

_ اية خطتك لليوم العالمى دة؟؟؟؟؟
_
كان نفسى اكون فى الكنيسة بس ربنا اللى بيدبرها_

هتناول ف اليوم دة؟؟؟؟؟ ولا مش هتروح الكنيسة من اساسة يا فضحنا انت هههههههههه

_يااااااااه ده كان حلم كبير قوى كان نفسى احققه 
كان نفسى اعيش الاحساس ده
كان نفسى احس بفرحه العيد واستقبالى سنه جديده بالتناول
يارب اكتبهالى ياااااارب_

ياترى هتعمل روحك بابا نويل وتلبس لبسة؟؟:w00t:
_كان نفسى برضه_

لو انت بابا نويل بجد(الطبيووب)  ياترى هتقدم هدية اية ولمين؟؟؟؟؟؟
_
هاقدم صليب لولادى الاتنين_

طيب لو انت بابا نويل الشرير تحب تعمل مقلب ف مين؟ 
هههههههههههه

_هههههه فى جوزى

_ تحب يكون مين معاك واقف جنبك لما هتدق الساعة 12 ف اليوم دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولية ها:t9:

_ابونا اللى عمدنى:big68:   كان نفسى احضر معاه القداس_

هتنمنى امينة اية ف اول دقيقة ف السنة الجديدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

_اتمنى السنه الجايه اقدر اتناول واروح الكنيسه بحريه اكتر
تانى امنيه ان ولادى يعرفو المسيح
_
وبالمرة ناوى تتعشى برة ف اليوم دة ولا اشفور وهتقضيها فلافل
ههههههههههههه
_
هههههه اشفور وطبعا ممنوع الخروج  هانقضيها اى حاجه فى البيت_
ياترى اول حد هتبعت لة مسج تعيد بيها علية مين؟؟؟؟؟؟

_للاسف مش قادره ابعت لحد_

تتوقع مين اول حد يقوللك كل سنة وانت طيوب؟؟؟؟؟
_
طبعا مافيش غير اصحاب النت علشان هما بس اللى عارفين 
انى عابرة_
توقعاك حضرتك مين اللى هيغرم روحة ويكللمك فون ف اول دقيقة من العام الجديد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
_
لا احد_



++++++++++++++++++++++++


ندخل بقة ع اسئلة عيد الميلاد




++++++++++++++++++++



ها صيام ولا لاء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

_للاسف مش عارفه اصوم  اولا لظروف البيت عندى
ثانيا علشان انا كمان ضعيفه ومش عارفه اتدرب على الصيام
صلولى اكون اقوى من كده
_ 
تخنت من الاكل الصيامى ولا لاع؟؟؟؟؟:99:

هتموت ع الاكل الفطارى ولا مش ف باللك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:w00t:

قولى يا زعيم ياترى جبت هدوم للعيد ولا بتنفض للحوارت دى؟؟؟

_مافيش برضه:99:_

ناوى تفسح فين باليوم دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ومع مين؟؟؟؟؟؟
هتلطش عيدية من مين وكام ها؟ هههههههههههه

هتدى عيدية لمين وكام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اول حد هتعيد علية مين؟
متوقع اول حد يعيد عليك مين؟؟؟؟
اول مسج :Love_Letter_Open:فونك هيتجرا ويبعتها لمين؟؟؟؟؟:vava:

هتشحن فونك مخصوص لليوم دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولا برضة نظام سلفنى شكرا هههههههههههههههه
_
كان نفسى اجاوب على كل الاسئله 
بس للاسف مش عارفه ..سامحينى 
بجد توبك هايل ربنا يبارك حياتك
واسمحيلى اطلب من كل اللى قرى مداخلتى 
يصليلى السنه اللى جايه اقدر افرح بالعيد واحس
بيه زى اى شخص مسيحى عادى_

وبس خلاويص
يالا جاوب انت وهو وهى بقة
وكل سنة وانت وانتى طيوب

كل سنه وانتى طيبه


----------



## rania79 (1 يناير 2012)

RASHY19_7 قال:


> كل سنة وانتو طيبين ياغالين
> طبعا الاعياد ع الابواب
> مش عيد العمال تؤتؤتؤ
> هههههههههههههه
> ...


معلش ياحبييتى ربنا هيتمجد ويدبر احواللك
مبروك عليكى نعمة الخلاص
وسنة حلوة عليكى وع اسرتك يارب وتحققى كل الامانى فيها
ويزيد تمسكك بالمسيح 
نورتنى بجد ياحبييتى واكيد هصلى ليكى


----------

